# Seminars from US Nationals



## flee135 (Aug 7, 2012)

I already posted this in the US Nationals thread, but I think it deserves its own thread for those of you who don't keep up with the thread. I'll post links to the videos rather than embed every one.

OH: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05Nkcb_1huY
BLD: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zslXVlj0kcU
How to get fast: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGzWaluqREs
F2L: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeXFkiQw2qY
F2L part 2 (thanks to Jonathan Cookmeyer): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrHonMJj-sE
Organizing Competition: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP2q9YgdiS0


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for filming these. I missed the seminars while out to dinner with my family. Good to see that I can still watch them.


----------



## A Leman (Aug 7, 2012)

I think everyone blew a gasket imagining someone solving 60/60 MBLD. It may happen, but who in their right mind would try something so crazy.


----------



## blah (Aug 7, 2012)

A Leman said:


> I think everyone blew a gasket imagining someone solving 60/60 MBLD. It may happen, but who in their right mind would try something so crazy.


Hug Hey


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Aug 7, 2012)

A Leman said:


> I think everyone blew a gasket imagining someone solving 60/60 MBLD. It may happen, but who in their right mind would try something so crazy.



Maskow


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 7, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> Maskow



But it's an even number of cubes


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 8, 2012)

Yessss. Thank God I have the day off tomorrow, I'll have to watch all these.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Aug 8, 2012)

I've went to all of the seminars, but my major interest was the Organizing Competitions seminar. I've learned so much from that seminar.


----------



## flee135 (Aug 8, 2012)

I agree, there was a lot of good info in Tyson's seminar, and that would have to be my favorite as well. Second for me was BLD mostly because I was interested and it was very insightful, but also because there were a lot of funny moments.


----------



## Bob (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks Felix.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 8, 2012)

Tyson <3
His seminar was very informative! It also more clearly explains the reason the Pro Timers were used.


----------



## timeless (Aug 10, 2012)

tyson mao's seminar was best


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 11, 2012)

Where was the alternate LL algs?


----------



## flee135 (Aug 11, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> Where was the alternate LL algs?



It turned into an F2L only seminar because we were short on time.


----------



## blah (Aug 11, 2012)

because drowning


----------

